# Messages going to outbox



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys, been trying to PM another member about items for sale and my messages never leave the outbox, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PMs stay in the outbox until read by the recipient. Quite useful as you know they have read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh that'll be why, silly me. Thanks Hoggy :lol:


----------

